# Rewiring an older motor



## inawe (May 24, 2003)

Just checking in ta see if any knows a gud mechanic that actually knows his chit bout rewiring still trying to get my beast back in the water


----------



## wizardude (May 19, 2002)

*Man this sucks...*

Just talking about Jones today with a buddy, says he's really got slow about ggeting things done, sorry I referred ya to him. I don't know how extensive the wiring needs done, but if you got a workshop manual for your motor, I'll pick him up, and we'll get it done, he has olways had older stuff. Or, I think you put the roof on his house, he lives on Greenwood road, got all the tools, and I'm sure between the 3 of us, we can get ya straight....then when everything is cool, you can takes out on the York, And show ya whaer monster croacker hang out during the summer


----------



## lowpine (May 28, 2002)

*hey dude!*








jeez, didn't expect to see you on a fishing board!


----------



## wizardude (May 19, 2002)

*Yea Right....*

I can at least think about it, and help my fish'n jones a little bit  

Feeling a lot better the past couple of days, if I can get the Ramcharger going, might make a trip to the OBX ta meet Steve in Mass for a couple, you know, from the "other" site


----------



## BILL<INAWE (Oct 2, 2004)

*Jones Marines*

A FREEKN JOKE  I WOULDNT REFER A DRUNK DRIVER THAT JUST RAN ME OFF THE ROAD TO HIM


----------



## wizardude (May 19, 2002)

Which one, or both  

Good ta see ya back, hope ya stick round for awhile  

Had ta change ya name huh? That's what happens if ya don't come around once in awhile


----------

